# Sweet gum bowl blanks



## Hardwood1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

Some had said how great the grain is on the sweet gum trees, So I thought I would post this picture since the last order we had wes sweet gum bowl blank.. I have to say We have just been splitting it for fire wood, Guess now it will just get cut up into bowl blanks And sealed.. lol Angie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 2, 2015)

I just showed a friend of mine the spalted maple bowl blank you sent me. He took one look at it and told me he had just finished burning a complete tree that looked just like it last week.  I could almost cry when I think of all the beautiful lumber I have put thru my wood burning stove.


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

I hear you on that!..


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

I keep forgetting I sent you a block!! And you wanted the sweet gum,,, HUMMM What should I do... @Wilson's Woodworking


----------



## DKMD (Mar 2, 2015)

Pretty stuff! I'm gonna start sealing the entire block or roughout with anchorseal rather than just the endgrain because I've had some issues with cracking. I lost a nice nested set of bowls from some really nice spalted sweetgum, so I'm gonna try and slow the drying process on the next go 'round.


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

That will work , I seal the hole Block in most cases .. But I have some, Set aside for the kiln...I will see how bad they crack out... Angie


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 2, 2015)

Hardwood1980 said:


> I keep forgetting I sent you a block!! And you wanted the sweet gum,,, HUMMM What should I do... @Wilson's Woodworking


You used the small spalted maple bowl blank as packing peanuts for the elm burls I purchased.


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

It's all good, Just messing with ya.... lol you have two bowl blanks in your box HE HE HEH Angie

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Pretty stuff! I'm gonna start sealing the entire block or roughout with anchorseal rather than just the endgrain because I've had some issues with cracking. I lost a nice nested set of bowls from some really nice spalted sweetgum, so I'm gonna try and slow the drying process on the next go 'round.



Nice site! first time I ever looked at it.. Nice! This makes me want to go out in the cold and do some turning... Angie


----------



## Hardwood1980 (Mar 2, 2015)

Hardwood1980 said:


> It's all good, Just messing with ya.... lol you have two bowl blanks in your box HE HE HEH Angie



It's just wood and grows on trees! I got that from a friend ... Angie

Reactions: Like 1


----------

